# Vomit after eating Liver



## Alayna (Jan 9, 2011)

Been feeding my animals raw for a while now. Almost a year, actually. The dog does fine when I feed him any kind of organ. Actually, I don't think he's ever vomited on raw. Yet. *knocks on wood*

Anyway, a couple of my cats, however, can't seem to keep Liver down. I thought maybe it was beef liver. So I tried chicken liver. It was a fiasco. Projectile vomit from 3 cats almost simultaneously. *turns green* But the dog ate a piece of liver from the same container (both times) and didn't puke. I'm a little worried my kitties wont get their vitamins in, with not being able to keep down liver.

Is there a liquid supplement out there that would have the essential vitamins found in liver? And does anyone have this same issue or have any idea why this is only happening with liver?

-Alayna


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you tried offering kidney instead? 

How much liver did you give them? I would start out with pieces no bigger than a pea.


----------



## Alayna (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey DaneMama,
No, I haven't tried kidney yet. At all, actually. I ordered some at the butcher and forgot to pick it up. Haven't ordered it again since. I gave them a piece of liver about the size of a chicken heart. Not very big, but bigger than a pea. lol Are they vomiting because I need to introduce it to them slowly? I'm just like, traumatized by the fiasco and afraid to feed it to them again. And I felt so bad they all had such a bad reaction to it. Does kidney have the same vitamins as liver?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would DEFINITELY go slower. That size piece of liver is HUGE in comparison to what kitties actually need per a daily amount. I'd say that piece you gave them was a weeks worth in one sitting. I'd say that this is the reason why your kitties aren't doing well with it. 

Take it slow. Feed literally a pea sized piece of liver and work your way up to larger amounts very gradually. Feed the piece of liver and don't give another one that same size for another week. Then give a piece about twice that size after three weeks. So on and so forth. Only progress with adding more in if they all do well. If they don't do well with the amount you gave last, cut it in half and go from there. It might take a few months for them to handle large doses of raw liver like you gave initially. Cats in general can handle richer things, but in some instances you have to take things slow. 

Kidney is very similar to liver, but not 100% the same. You can feed only kidney if you want, but I'd introduce it slowly JUST like I've said above as its still very rich. I recommend feeding both organs on a regular basis for a more complete variety of foods.


----------



## Alayna (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay, thank you! I will try this and see how it goes. I didn't realize the amount I was feeding was a bit much. lol. But I'm relieved that it's probably just a portion thing. ;D I'll start next week.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Not sure if this is something, but how fresh was the liver? I know dogs can handle some pretty rank meats, but cats can't (at least this is something I read somewhere). Maybe if the liver had been out too long, along with being fed too much was the problem? Just a thought....


----------

